# Врожденный клиновидный полупозвонок



## Irina1973 (16 Янв 2008)

Здравствуйте.У нашего ребенка не симметричное развитие верхней части туловища. Дайте, пожалуйста, консультацию по поводу оперативного лечения.Диагноз:Врожденный клиновидный полупозвонок Th III.Сколиоз грудного отдела позвоночника Iстепени правосторонний.Болезнь Шпренгеля справа.Спасибо!


----------

